# unser teichumbau



## teichumbau (23. Apr. 2008)

hallo an alle, ich wollte euch mal meinen teichumbau zeigen.

so sah es noch vor ein paar tagen aus nachdem ich die defekte folie entfernt hatte.


----------



## teichumbau (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

dann wurden die scharfen betonkanten abgerundet


----------



## teichumbau (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

das alles wurde am und im teich gefunden. prima was der vorbesitzer so alles entsorgt hat.


----------



## teichumbau (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

zur zeit bin ich am aufmauern und habe mal das drainagerohr zur probe oben aufgelegt. 
natürlich werde ich immer kontolliert.


----------



## AMR (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

nadann sind wa mal gespannt auf weitere


----------



## Klausile (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

Hi,
da hast du dich ja mächtig ins Zeug gelegt.
Ich kenne die Bilder wie er vorher aussah, RESPECT 
Mach doch mal ne Gesamtansicht - bin echt gespannt wie es weiter geht.
Was wirst du für eine Folie verwenden?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Dodi (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

Hallo Patric!

Na, da hast Du ja schon eine Menge geschafft! 

Berichte bitte weiter. Bin schon gespannt, wie es aussieht, wenn alles fertig ist.

Kleiner Tipp: mach Dir doch mal Deine Signatur mit Deinem Vornamen. So haben wir es leichter, Dich mit Namen ansprechen zu können - und Du brauchst ihn auch nicht immer zu schreiben...


----------



## teichumbau (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

das drainagerohr ist feste und ich habe noch ein wenig gemauert. 
es wurden auch noch ein paar grosse löcher in der betonwand verputzt damit sich die folie dort nicht hinein drückt. 

morgen geht es weiter...


----------



## teichumbau (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

mein heutiges werk

ausserdem seht ihr unseren naturteich wo zur zeit die pflanzkübel drin stehen.

im pool leben zur zeit die fische

heute wurde wieder gemauert und verputzt. es sind fast alle scharfen kanten und ecken verschwunden.

soll ich in die ecken von wand und boden auch hohlkehlen machen, was meint ihr?


----------



## bluebird (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*



> soll ich in die ecken von wand und boden auch hohlkehlen machen, was meint ihr?



Ich würde es auf jedenfall machen, sicher ist sicher !!!


----------



## chrisgruebl (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

Servus Patric

Hast dich ja ordentlich reingehängt, schaut schon sehr gut aus  - nochdazu wenn man es mit den Bildern von vorher vergleicht....

PS: Ja, mach Hohlkehlen, die Folie legt sich sowiso nicht so gut in Ecken rein, besser gleich 'gscheit' als nachher nochmal...


----------



## teichumbau (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

es ist geschafft, alle scharfen kanten und winkel sind beseitigt und gehören der vergangenheit an. 

morgen werde ich noch die mauer von oben drauf verputzen und dann geht es für 14 tage in den urlaub. 

auf dem einem bild konnt ihr einen bleistiftstrich auf der grauen putzoberfläche erkenne. dies wird später die obere wasserkante. die wand wird dann noch gestrichen.

nach dem urlaub geht es dann weiter. hat jemand ein paar tipps für mich wie ich die pflanzen einpflanzen soll. ich möchte nicht den ganzen teichboden mit substrat eindecken. also muss ich mit blumentöpfen arbeiten. ich hatte an pflanzsteine aus dem garten gedacht. natürlich mir vlies zwischen stein und folie. wie viel substrat (höhe) muss im durchschnitt genommen werden? wie pflanzt ihr den so?

gruß patric


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

Hallo Patric,

zum Thema Pflanzen setzen wurde schon viel geschrieben.
Ich hab Dir jetzt einfach mal den "Fachbeitrag" dazu rausgesucht. Der sollte einen Großteil aufkommender Fragen beantworten.

An den steilen Stellen könntest Du Dich auch mit Klemmschienen und Taschenmatten behelfen. 
Die Taschenmatte bekommt man übrigens auch schon fix und fertig z.B. bei www.naturagart.de im Shop.

Körbe sehen in einem Teich einfach häßlich aus - meine persönliche Meinung.  Ausnahme: Man ist ein Meister der Tarnung....

Möchtest Du den Teich später als Schwimmteich nutzen oder warum soll nicht im ganzen Teich Substrat eingebracht werden? 


Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub - den hast Du Dir nach dieser Arbeit redlich verdient.


----------



## teichumbau (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

nach dem urlaub geht es nun in sachen teichbau weiter. das vlies und die folie sind nun im becken. und das wasser läuft nun auch schon..... aber es dauert bis er voll ist. das wasser wird aus dem bach gepumpt der neben dem grundstüch verläuft. 

seerosen und fische haben die zeit im pool auch gut überstanden. noch ein paat tage und sie können wieder umziehen.

gruß


----------



## teichumbau (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

nachdem der teich seit 4 tagen befüllt war (bachwasser), haben wir heute die ganzen alten pflanzen umgetopft. seerosen wurden geteilt und in verschiedene pflanzbehälter umgetopft. __ schilf, __ pfeilkraut und __ froschlöffel bekamen ebenfalls neue behälter und neues substrat. 

alle behälter wurden von unten mit teichvlies verkleidet um schäden an der folie zu vermeiden (siehe bilder).

die fische wurden auch umgestzt. es waren zum schluss sage und schreibe 186 fische. der größte teil sind goldies und dazu noch ein paar fische mit roten schwanzflossen, wie heissen sie noch mal, und ein paar andere silberne wo ich zur zeit nicht auf den namen komme. sie sollten gut gegen algen sein. haben sie vor 3 jahren eingestzt und dann nie mehr gesehen. ich hab´s : sie nennen sich nasen!

jetzt soll es mit der randgestaltung weitergehen. nur weiss ich och icht  genau was ich mit dem randanstellen soll. der teichrand liegt 20-25 cm über dem niveau der wiese. also muss ich den rand erst einmal von der wiesenseite ummauern oder so. mal sehen was mir dazu noch einfällt. oder hat jemand von euch eine idee, bin für jeden tipp dankbar.

gruß patric


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

Hallo Patric,

bitte behaltet unbedingt den Nitritwert in den nächsten 2-3Wochen (täglich!) im Auge! Nicht dass bald die Fische "Kiel oben" schwimmen.

Wenn der Teichrand höher liegt - kannst Du dann nicht Boden schräg anfüllen?


----------



## teichumbau (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

hallo anett,
warum hast du bedenken wegen dem nitritwert? 
ich habe im alten teich noch nie das wasser nach werten geprüft und denke das ich es jetzt auch nicht brauche. ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren und werde den nitritwert morgen mal prüfen. 
kann mir jemand einen link mit den besten wasserwerten geben oder mir sie mal kurz auflisten? 


zum thema schräg anfüllen der wiese : dann muss ich aber immer noch den teichrand abdecken um die folie vor uv zu schützen. ich nehme immer noch tipps an. 
evtl. werde ich noch eine mauer von aussen davor setzen und dann einen holzrand über die folie machen. der holzrand soll dann an der noch zu erstellenden mauer befestigt sein und dann leicht über dem wasserrand "schweben".


----------



## Alexander23 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

Hallo,
aus dem Bach??
Also ich denke bei uns wäre das Illegal..
Musstest du bei der Gemeinde nachfragen oder einfach gemacht..
wäre ja super praktisch..

mfg
alex


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

Hi Patric,

google bitte mal mit Nitritpeak.
Der Teich ist komplett neu, oder? Kein Mulm usw.? Dann ist das wie ein Neustart!

Zu den Wasserwerten bitte hier lesen (ganz unten) - und evtl. mal ab und an selbst suchen vorm Fragen. 
Was anderes tu ich jetzt (nur für Dich ) auch nicht....

Und zum Rand z.B. hier oder hier.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und schönen Abend!


----------



## teichumbau (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

man kann bei uns eine genehmigung bei der stadt beantragen. die kostet um die 20 euro pro jahr und dann hat man ruhe und kann sich dort wasser entnehmen.


----------



## teichumbau (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

nach einer woche im neuen teich sind die fische im noch munter. 

die seerosen und restlichen pflanzen gedeihen prächtig. habe vorhin schon 18 rosenknospen gezählt. wahnsinn wie schnell das alles wächst.

wassertemperatur liegt bei 24 grad, ist ja schon fast zum schwimmen geeignet.

die randgestaltung geht auch weiter. pflanzsteine sind gesetzt und werden jetzt noch mit douglasienholz abgedeckt. es soll wie ein steg wirken, mal sehen ob es gelingt....

ein springbrunnen ist nun auch in den teich eingezogen, aber schön weit weg von den seerosen. meine freundin hat ihn sich gewünscht und sie muss ja schon genug unter meinem teichbau leiden. also bekommst sie einen brunnen....

jetzt geht das problem mit dem filter los, aber dazu stelle ich die fragen im passen forum.


----------



## teichumbau (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

es ist zwar noch nichts fertig, aber es blüht schon....


----------



## teichumbau (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser teichumbau*

das wird der überlauf und die neue terasse. die folie soll in die ablaufrinne münden.......


----------

